# some new leos so wots best with wot?



## rich07 (Mar 16, 2008)

*females*
choc albino
albino
3xnormal
enigma het bell
2xraptors
super snow
shtctb
mack snow albino
2xdiablo blancos
cremesicle
mack snow
*males*
blizzard
cremesicle
het bell sunglow
diablo blanco
raptor
mack snow enigma het albino
shct
cheers for the replys in advance.:notworthy:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

mack snow enigma het albino X albino & choc albino =.

blizzard X enigma het bell =.

RAPTOR X 2xRAPTOR =.

het bell sunglow X super snow =.

SHCT X SHTCTB & mack snow =.

diablo blanco X 2xdiablo blancos =.

cremesicle X cremesicle & mack snow albino =.

3xnormal(females).Put where you like :Na_Na_Na_Na: .


----------



## rich07 (Mar 16, 2008)

gazz said:


> mack snow enigma het albino X albino & choc albino =.
> 
> blizzard X enigma het bell =.
> 
> ...


 any idea wot they would produce??:notworthy:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mack snow enigma het Talbino X x2Talbino =.
Talbino mack snow,Talbino mack snow enigma,Mack snow,Mack snow enigma.

Blizzard X Enigma het bell =.
Enigma HET blizzard poss_HET Balbino,Normal HET blizzard poss_HET Balbino.

RAPTOR X 2xRAPTOR =.
Talbino eclipse of mixed body patterns like.Banded,Aberrant,Jungles,striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped.

het bell sunglow X super snow =.
??? I need to know what the morph is other than HET.And if by sunglow you mean albino super hypo you can't get HET hypo.

SHCT X SHTCTB & mack snow =.
Hypo's of strain like hypo/super hypo'etc

Diablo blanco X 2xDiablo blancos =.
Talbino eclipse blizzard's(DB's).

Cremesicle X Cremesicle =.
Super snow's,Mack snow hypo's of strain,Hypo of stain. 

Creamsicle X Mack snow albino =.
Super snow's,Mack snow hypo's of strain,Hypo,Mack snow's,Normal's.


----------



## rich07 (Mar 16, 2008)

gazz said:


> Mack snow enigma het Talbino X x2Talbino =.
> Talbino mack snow,Talbino mack snow enigma,Mack snow,Mack snow enigma.
> 
> Blizzard X Enigma het bell =.
> ...


cheers,not sure was sold as a het bel sunglow this is him


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

rich07 said:


> cheers,not sure was sold as a het bel sunglow this is him


WOW!:mf_dribble:That a deffo a*super hypo baldy*HET Balbino.I'm a bit 50/50 on adding tangerine but it's very YELLOW!:mf_dribble:.Let's see what the other people think tangerine ????.I'd say there not enought to add carrottail but with a leo like that i wouldn't care : victory:.If it bothers you send it my way :lol2:.

Super hypo baldy HET Balbino X super snow =.
Mack snow poss_HET Balbino,Mack snow hypo of strain poss_HET Balbino.


----------



## rich07 (Mar 16, 2008)

gazz said:


> WOW!:mf_dribble:That a deffo a*super hypo baldy*HET Balbino.I'm a bit 50/50 on adding tangerine but it's very YELLOW!:mf_dribble:.Let's see what the other people think tangerine ????.I'd say there not enought to add carrottail but with a leo like that i wouldn't care : victory:.If it bothers you send it my way :lol2:.
> 
> Super hypo baldy HET Balbino X super snow =.
> Mack snow poss_HET Balbino,Mack snow hypo of strain poss_HET Balbino.


cheers he only cost me €30 aswell.:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Paulios (Apr 21, 2008)

wow, you should wear sunglasses when you go near that leo.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

That's one bright Leo


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

My computer screen has broken!!!


----------

